# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  بقايا صور (الرواية الأولى لقلمي)

## عبدالله خليف

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

حصريا لشبكة الناصرة الحبيبة

أضع لكم روايتي الأولى 

اتمنى أن تعجب ذاتقتكم الراقية

                                    المقدمة

الممثلون حسب ظهور

علي الشاب الكسول يعشق النوم بجنون 

هدى الفتاة الرومنسية 
التي تنتظر العريس المناسب 
حسب شروطها

ريم الفتاة الهادئة جدا لاتريد شيء سوى الأنترنت بين يديها

أحمد الأبن المدلل

هناك الكثير من الشخصيات الحلوة ستدخل ضمن الأحداث 

سأبدأ بالجزء الأول غدا أن شاء الله 


                                    تحياتي عبدالله

----------

ورده محمديه (06-20-2010)

----------


## عنيده

ننتظرك اخوي بكل شوق ..

الى الامام دوما ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

موفق لكل خير ..

----------

عبدالله خليف (06-10-2010)

----------


## عبدالله خليف

مرحبا أخت عنيدة اتمنى لك أحلى الاوقات هنا

----------


## عبدالله خليف

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

                              -1-

ليس بعيدا هو الصباح

كانت ريم تتأمل في الساعة المعلقة في جدار غرفتها 

النوم بعيد المدى عن عينيها 

تداعب المخدة والفراش طويلا قد ترتشف نعسة تائهة ولكن بلا فائدة 

خائفة من أختبار الغد ؛ أختبار مادة الكيمياء 

أتت إليها هدى ؛ مانمت للحين 

ريم  ؛ أفففففف بكرة أختبار أصعب 

هدى ؛ نسيت وش باقول لك ؛ بكره بجي أم فاضل 

ريم ؛ اي سمعت من أمي 

هدى ؛ أممممممم ماتدري ليش

ريم ؛ زيارة عادية 

هدى ؛ مادري أمي يوم تكلمها كانت عيونها فيني وتبتسم في شي لازم

ريم ؛ لا فيني 

هدى ؛ أصلا أحنا جالسين تحت بعض بس ما انتبهت عدل 

؛جيبي أسمع وش حافظة ولا  نامي أحسن 

ريم ؛ بنام تصبحي على خير

هدى ؛ وانت من أهله

الصباح أشرق شمسه للحياة بداية يوم جديد

علي مازال نائما بعد خروج ريم وأحمد للمدرسة

أتت إليه هدى ؛ قوم علي يالله تأخرت على شغلك

 ؛ علي قوم اتصل صديقك يبغاك ضروري 

علي ؛ أنزين الحين بقوم 

هدى ؛وصل أمي المستشفى تعبانه مادري وش فيها 

ما أن سكرت هدى باب الغرفة عاد إلى النوم

الأم ؛ ما قعد لمتى بعد بيقعد ؛اتصلي 
ليمكروباص أبو علي خليه يجي يوصلني ماني قادرة 

راحت الأم إلى المستشفى بعد مجيء الميكرو 

علي وهو في حلمه رأى أبوه الذي فارق الحياة منذ خمسة شهور 

؛يمشي معه ويمسك بيده في طريق ابيض ممتلئ بالثلوج الساحرة قال له علي ؛ وين أحنا رايحين ؛ بقي الاب 

ساكت ونظر إليه وقال ؛ دير بالك بالك على نفسك وعلى الأمك وخواتك وأخوك صغير هم بحاجتك 

بعد ذلك استيقظ وغسل وجهه وشرب كو ب ماء 

؛ لم يجد احد في البيت ؛اتصل على جوال هدى ؛ الو هدى وينك 

هدى ؛ هلا صح النوم أنا في المستشفى مع امي مسكينة تعبانة 


   إلى اللقاء مع الجزء الثاني


تحياتي

----------


## عبدالله خليف

بانتظار رأيكم أحبتي  في الجزء الأول

هل أعجبتكم البداية

دمتم بخير

----------


## أميرة الفرح

مشكور على البارت وبداية موفقة

بانظار البارت الثاني

----------


## عبدالله خليف

> مشكور على البارت وبداية موفقة
> 
> بانظار البارت الثاني



أهلا بك أختي أميرة 

حضورك جميل ورأيك أجمل 

دمت بخير حال

تحياتي

----------


## عبدالله خليف

السلام عليكم 


بسم الله نبدأ بالجزء الثاني 


  -2-  

هدى مع أمها والدموع لا تفارق عينيها

 حين وصل علي إلى المستشفى راوده شعور غريب

كانت هدى تبكي وعندما رأتها الطبيبة قالت 

 : أمي لا تتحرك , ماذا أصابها أخبريني؟

أمك ماتت 

فجرت هدى صرخات ملتوية بالحزن والالم

أمسكها علي بدت كالمجنونة لفراق أمها هدأ من روعها وأدخلها السيارة

لايزال أخوانهم في المدرسة , يفكرون كيفية

 أيصال هذا الخبر المؤلم إليهم 

عادت هدى مع أخوها علي بصدمة قوية

وتردد : صرنا بلا أأب وبلا أم  

علي : هوني عليك ياأختي 

الله معانا ومستحيل ينسانا 

الساعة حوالي العاشرة صباحا ولا يزال نهر الحزن والدموع يجري في عيون اليتاما أصبحوا 

سمعت  هدى جرس الباب وراحت بسرعة تفتحه


أم فاضل : قوة , كيف حالكم 

هدى وهي تبكي :  الحمد لله تفضلي 

أم فاضل : أنا لله وأنا إليه راجعون الله يرحمه ويغمد روحها الجنة 

: لا تستحوا مني وانا جارتكم  ان شالله كل يوم  عندكم أعتبروني مثل أمكم



إلى اللقاء في جزء آخر
        تحياتي /عبدالله

----------


## عبدالله خليف

-3-


أم فاضل صديقة المرحومة كانت تحبها وتعزها وأفضل صديقه ليها على الأطلاق أمرأة طيبة تخاف الله أخلاقها حسنة وأخذت على 

عاتقها وعد بأن تزور أولاد صديقتها  وتشوف حاجاتهم وتدير بالها عليهم  , و بس رجعوا من المدرسة ريم وأحمد وشافوا الدموع 

والحزن في عيون الكل , 

هدى لم تتمالك نفسها وبدأت بالصياح والنواح 

لما عرفوا القصة شاركت  ريم البكاء مع أختها هدى  وأحمد من شدة الصدمة طاح عليهم حيث تنتابه نوبه صرع منذ كان في السادسه من عمره , التفوا حوله كزهرات صغيرات , 

وضعت أم فاضل شيئا تحت رأسه وفي داخل فمه  , بعدما استقيظ بدا في الدموع والبكاء ,

 أم فاضل تستأذن للذهاب إلى بيتها : يالله يا أولاد ديروا بالكم على نفسكم أنا بكره بجيكم مع السلامه


   بعد مرور سنة 

زينب بنت أم فاضل أصبحت صديقة هدى , في الصباح أتت لزياتها وشربت معها العصير وفتحت معها الحديث المنتظر : كان من زمان ودها أمي تفتح معاك هالموضوع  

بس للأسف ظروف بيتكم ماكان يسمح بس الحين مضى وقت طويل ونبغى نعرف رأيك 

هدى : رأيي في شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

زينب : وش رأيك في أخوي مهدي

هدى سكتت وأكتساها الخجل ما تعرف وش تقول وبعد لحظات : أخوك شاب مهذب وخلوق وفيه صفات حلوة 

زينب :لو تقدم لخطبتك بتوافقي

هدى : مادري خليني أفكر وبرد لكي خبر 

زينب :فكري على راحتش انتظر الرد

بعدما رجع مهدي من العمل سألها : ها وش قالت 

زينب: وش فيك لا تستعجل البنت تبغى تفكر 


لي عودة مع الجزء الأخر

----------


## فروحة صفوى

بدايه رائعه ومحزنه في نفس الوقت

----------

عبدالله خليف (06-19-2010)

----------


## عبدالله خليف

-4-


في بيت أم فاضل 
لازال مهدي في صراع مع الأسئلة يبحث عن الأجابات عند أخته الهاربة منه , قد مضى وقت طويل وهو يسأل عما جرى 
 بينها وبين حبيبته هدى , 

أم  فاضل كالعادة في زيارة لأبناء صديقتها المفضلة تتحدث مع ريم وبدأت تتأمل فيها وكأنها تلمح لشيء خفي سيكون مفاجأة العائلة 

وهدى كانت تنظف النوافذ وكلما نظرت إليهم ينتابها شعور مؤلم حيث فهمت أشارات عيني أم فاضل وهي تفصل جسد أختها ريم , 

بعد مرور أيام,

 دق جرس الباب في مساء يوم هادئ وطقس فيه أشبه بالشتاء المثلج بالقلوب البيضاء , فتح الباب أحمد وتفاجأ بوجود ثلاث حريم

واقفين على الباب قالت إحداهن وهي أم فاضل : بتخلينا واقفين على الباب 

أحمر وجه أحمد وقال : آسف تفضلوا البيت بيتكم 

أم فاضل :ناد على خواتك خليني أشوفهم

أحمد : أن شاء الله دقيقة بس

راح غرفتهم : يالله بسرعه روحو قعدوا مع الحريم في المجلس 

طلع من غرفتهم وراح جلس في غرفته , علي لم يكن موجودا بالبيت , 

أحمد أتصل إليه وكلمه : ألووو وينك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

علي: أنا في المقهى مع الشباب ليش؟؟؟؟

أحمد:تعال البيت وشوف وش صااير ؟؟؟؟؟

علي : وش صاير خواتك فيهم شيء؟؟؟؟؟؟

أحمد : لا لا في حريم في البيت و مسألة أعتقد في خطبة

علي :خلاص بعد شوي بجي مع السلامة

أحمد : مع السلامة



         قراءة ممتعة 

إلى لقاء قريب

----------


## عبدالله خليف

> بدايه رائعه ومحزنه في نفس الوقت



 
مرحبا بك أختي فروحة 

يجعل أيامك كلها فرحة وسعادة

حضورك جميل وقصير في نفس الوقت

دمت بخير

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*تشكر أخي على هذه القصة الأكثر من رائعة* 
*ننتظر البقيه شوقتنا*
*سلامي الكثير لك*

----------


## عبدالله خليف

> *تشكر أخي على هذه القصة الأكثر من رائعة* 
> *ننتظر البقيه شوقتنا*
> *سلامي الكثير لك*



 
هلا بك أختي 

الله يسلمك ويحفظك لا عدمنا روحك الصافية

كوني بخير

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

ماشاء الله عليك أخوي بدايه موفقه وجميله 

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
موفق .وعساك على القوه 

بنتظار التكمله بكل شوق 

دمت بخير  ..


*

----------


## عبدالله خليف

> *
> 
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> ماشاء الله عليك أخوي بدايه موفقه وجميله 
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
> موفق .وعساك على القوه 
> 
> ...




أهلا  بك ورود


الروعة والتميز في حضور  زخرفتك الأكثر من رائعة

موفقة

دمت دمت بخير وغفران

----------


## عبدالله خليف

من بعد خروج الحريم والأختان هدى وريم في نظرات حائرة مع بعضهم لبعض وأفكار اعظم من وضع الخنجر في القلب لتخرج الآه من الصميم الروح المتعذبة

فأي جنون يستحوذ عقل هدى بعد طلب يدها لعبدالله إبن نرجس صديقة أم فاضل""


 أم فاضل أختارت ريم لأبنها  الاكبر فاضل 


البيت بعد خروج الحريم أصبح يصدر آهات مؤلمة تسمعها الدنيا الصماء

بعد لحظات من التفكير سألت هدى أختها وفي حروفها إعصار هادم : وش رأيك بلي صار "؟؟ 

ريم بأبتسامة خجلة : مادري وش أقول 

هدى :أني مووافقة يارب ليش حظي كذا "" 

أتصلت هدى بزينب بنت أم فاضل : ألو هلا 

زينب :هلا فيك وش فيه صوتك

هدى :يعني ماتعرفي وش صاير

زينب :أدري بس 

هدى ببكاء ولا تدري ماتقول : بس شنو أنت قلت بتخبطني لأخوك لا أنت غلطانه أنا.................وأفقلت السماعه 

في بيت أم فاضل

مهدي حائر لايدري ماذا يقول لأمه وهي بجانبه تشاهد التلفزيون وأخته ماسكة الاب توب تدردش مع ريم""  بعد لحظات قصيرة بدأ مهدي بالحديث  

أقترب مهدي من أمه وقال : متى دوري متى بتخطبي لي

أم فاضل : خلني الحين اخلص من أخوك وبعدين أدورك لك الحين ما سويت شي لازم أخوك يروح لعم ريم ويطلب أيدها رسمي 

بدأ يفكر مهدي في الوصول لعم هدى قبل فوات الآوان .............


تحياتي

----------


## عبدالله خليف

[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]من بعد صلاة المغرب جهز مهدي نفسه للأنطلاق في بحر الحب لطالما أنتظر هذه اللحظة منذ النظرة الأولى لعيني هدى الساكنة في أعماق قلبه وفي هذيان شفتيه . في أثناء الطريق قصد محل الزهور وأشترى باقة ملونة من أجمل الأزهار بعد حين أنتابه القلق والتوتر عندما وصل إلى بيت عم هدى وقف عند الباب الخارجي للحظات تمهيدا للبدء في الدخول , دق الجرس عدة مرات 

,فتحت الباب الخادمة وسمحت له بالدخول وطلبت منه الانتظار لحين يأتي صاحب البيت ,مضت ساعاتين وهو جالس ينتظر وينتظر 

وعندما قرر الخروج نادى عليه مصطفى عم هدى : من أنت ؟
مهدي :أنا مهدي جار أخوك المرحوم
مصطفى: أهلا وسهلا تفضل أجلس
الخادمة قدمت له العصير وهو مرتبك جداً 


بدأ مصطفى ينظر  إلى أحمد ويتأمله ولحظات من الصمت يكسو هذا اللقاء ولكن أحمد فجر حاجز الصمت بقلب الدفاع عن حبه إلى فتاة أحلامه وقال :أنا يشرفني ياعمي ان أطلب يد هدى للزواج 
تفاجأ مصطفى من هذا الطلب : خير أن شالله أنا بسأل البنت وبرد لك خبر حياك الله في أي وقت 
خرج مهدي من البيت وهو مرتاح البال بعد هذه الخطوة التي هي بالنسبة إليه يغاية الأهمية في حياته ,
ريم وهدى يتجادلان في أمر الخطوبة ريم وعلي ليس موافق وكذالك أحمد رافضان بشدة هذه الخطوبة لانهم    
يعرفان مدى سوء أخلاق المتقدم لها فاضل وأنه ليس لديه كفاءة دراسية سوى شهادة خامس إبتدائي
وقد كان يعمل في شركة جيدة المستوى لمدة سنة كاملة وبعدها فصل منها لعدم الأنتظام وسوء سلوكه 
وفجأة دق الباب راح أحمد فتحه وشاف عمه مصطفى 

,مصطفى بهدوء : أخذوا أغراضكم وويالله معاي البيت , 
أحمد: ليش
مصطفى : بلا أسئلة بسرعة يالله أسمع الكلام
أحمد نادى على أخوه علي 
علي :خير وش صاير 
أحمد :عمي يبغانه نروح معاه البيت
علي :حياك الله عمي تفضل داخل 
دخل مصطفى البيت وريم وهدى بدأو بفتح الحقائب وملأها بالملابس والأغراض وكذالك الأخوين أحمد وعلي 
أحمد :سأشتاق ألى بيتنا فيه رائحة أمي وأبي ليش يأخذنا عمي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علي :أنت ماشفت بيت عمك أحلى من بيتنا ويكون أحسن لاتخاف نغير جو على الأقل[/COLOR]

----------


## saraa

بداااااية موفقه ،،

وفقك الباي ،،

بأنتظار الجديد القداااام <<لا تتأخر

----------


## رنيم الحب

*أخي العزيز ..*
***عبدالله خليف*** 
*أندمجت مع الروآآية كثيرآآ*
*ووددت أن أكمـــــلها .. لكن أنت توقفت لهذآ الحد*

*أهنئك ببدآيتها فقد كانت بدآآية رآآئعة وموفقة* 
*وآآصل ونحن في أنتظـآر البقية* 

*موفق لكل خير ..*
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## عبدالله خليف

> بداااااية موفقه ،،
> 
> وفقك الباي ،،
> 
> بأنتظار الجديد القداااام <<لا تتأخر



أهلا بك أختي سارة منورة صفحتي بشمس صباحك الطيبة 

لاعدمت هذه الطلة 

موفقة بأذن الله

----------


## عبدالله خليف

> *أخي العزيز ..*
> ***عبدالله خليف*** 
> *أندمجت مع الروآآية كثيرآآ*
> *ووددت أن أكمـــــلها .. لكن أنت توقفت لهذآ الحد*
> 
> *أهنئك ببدآيتها فقد كانت بدآآية رآآئعة وموفقة* 
> *وآآصل ونحن في أنتظـآر البقية* 
> 
> *موفق لكل خير ..*
> ...




أختي العزيزة 

,,,, رنيم الحب ,,,,,,

أسعد الله صباحك بكل خير ونور

مرورك هذا تحفة فنية ساحرة

 أسعدني كثيرا حضورك الأكثر من رائع

كوني هنا دوما 

أنا لم أتوقف الحكاية لم تنتهي بعد ,,, الرواية مسيرها طويل 

هناك أحداث كثيرة وشخصيات ايضا 

لاعدمت هذا الوجود  

دمت بخير

----------


## عبدالله خليف

في بيت مصطفى تختلف الحياة عندما كان اللقاء بين أحمد وعلي وأبناء مصطفى ,,باسل و موسى

باسل في سن السادس والعشرين و موسى في العشرين عاما ,, ,والبنات هدى وريم تعرفوا على بنات عمهم ,,خديجة وزهرة ,,

زهرة فتاة سمرء كانت البنت الدلوعة لأبيها كل طلباتها منفدة لم تكن صغيرة , هي في السن الثالثة والعشرين  وأختها خديجة في السابعة عشر  ,بعد التعارف والأنضمام للغرف , نادى مصطفى على أولاد أخوه       
فقط ليجلس مهعم ويتناولون العشاء , زوجته لم تكن راضية بأن يسكنوا عنده ولكن له شخصية صارمة في هذا البيت ,بما أن زوجته أميرة صغيرة في السن لا يتجاوز عمرها السابعة والعشرين وهو في الواحد والأربعين, فهم يعسشان حياة سعيدة , تزوجها لما كان في الأمارات بعد وفاة زوجته بسنتين وكان ذالك في العطلة الصيفية وقضى معها أيام العسل بين الحب والسعادة وكان يدللها كثيرا , 
ليل يعلن إنتهائه بعد جلسة طويلة بالحديث عن قوانين البيت , ووجه مصطفى بالحديث كان غاضبا لسلوك أحمد وعلي الامبالاة بكلامه , يظهرون التثاؤب والألتفات يمين ويسار , ولكن لم يفجر غضبه , أنتظر الأولاد يستكملون العشاء وبعدها راح لغرفتهم وقال له : لم يعلمكم أبوكم أداب الأستماع أم أنكم تتجاهلوني عمدا 
أحمد : أنا مو مرتاحا في هذا البيت ابغى أعود البيت  
مصطفى  بأبتسامة خبيثة : ماعندك بيت ثاني هذا بيتك من اليوم ورايح
علي : كيف يعني ؟
مصطفى : أشرح لكم الموضوع أنا بستأجر بيتكم او ببيعه وأنتم بتسكنون هنا وكل طلباتكم تتنفذ 
وبس خرج مصطفى من الغرفة شاف بناته يتجسسوا عليه : وش يتسسون هنا , زهرة : مانسوي شوي ,
أدور قلادتي اللي شريتها بالأمس ما شفتها بغرفتي قلت أدورها أهنا وكانت خديجة ستنفجر من كذبة أختها 
مصطفى : يالله على غرفتكم الحين اولاد عمكم يطلعوا من الغرفة بسرعة ,
في أخر اليل أستيقظ أحمد وهو عطشان , خرج من الغرفة وراح المطبخ ليشرب الماء شغل النور وأخذ كأس  
وملاْه بالكامل وجلس ينظر إلى المطبخ ويتذكر بيته وأمه وأخذه خياله إلى مدى بعيد من الاحلام وأتى الصباح وأستيقظ مصطفى وبناته وكانت مفاجأة لهم نوم أحمد في المطبخ وكانت النظرة العميقة للهوى من نور عيني زهرة وعندما أستيقظ على يد عمه وقع سراج عينيه البريئتان على زهرة وكأنه شبه نائم ,شعرت زهرة بالخجل فذهبت لغرفتها وبقايا نورها يلف قلب أحمد بأجمل صباح له في الحياة , وقال لعمه مصطفى ,  
أنا بخير لاتقلق ,حس مصطفى بالخوف عليه وكأنه أبنه عينيه ستغرقان بالدموع امسجونة داخل جفونه ولكن صمد لوهلة من الوقت وأعاد لنفسيته الصعبة , لديه قلب أبيض ومشاعر مجنونة برفقة المال اللذيذ الساكن في أعماقه , وفجأة تذكر طلب مهدي حين أتى لطلب هدى للزواج وتنتابه حيرة لكيفية وضع حل جذري لهذا الموضوع ,وقال في نفسه : سأدعه ينتظر إلى ليلة الغد , وسأفكر بالحل المناسب .

----------


## saraa

انـــا بأنتظار القادم

بليـــــز لا تتـأخر 

نحن متشوقون للجديد ..

وفقك الباري

----------


## عنيده

السلاام .. 
احسنت اخي في كتابه هذي القصه .. 
و لكن الى الان لم تتوضح معالم بعض الشخصيات .. 
و لا اريد ان اضع تعليقات الان .. 
و لكن بعد ان تتوضح الصوره لدي ساضع  التعليق الوافي .. 
يعطيك العافيه اخي ..

و في انتضارك اخي .. 
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## عبدالله خليف

> انـــا بأنتظار القادم
> 
> بليـــــز لا تتـأخر 
> 
> نحن متشوقون للجديد ..
> 
> وفقك الباري



مرحبا أختي سارة

لاعدمت هذه الطقوس الخلابة التي تأسر روحك

قريبا أن شالله بحط الجزء الجديد

كوني هنا دوما 

تحياتي

----------


## عبدالله خليف

> السلاام .. 
> احسنت اخي في كتابه هذي القصه .. 
> و لكن الى الان لم تتوضح معالم بعض الشخصيات .. 
> و لا اريد ان اضع تعليقات الان .. 
> و لكن بعد ان تتوضح الصوره لدي ساضع  التعليق الوافي .. 
> يعطيك العافيه اخي ..
> 
> و في انتضارك اخي .. 
> موفق لكل خير ..




أهلا بوجودك كصاحبة نقد 

يعجبني حضورك بوضع نقدك هنا

كما أخبرتك سابقا بأن هذه الرواية لها فصول كثيرة وكل شخصية ستتضح معالمها في الاجزاء القادمة 

في انتظار هطولك مرة اخرى

تحياتي

دمت بخير

----------


## عبدالله خليف

في منتصف الصباح 

أم فاضل حزينة جدا لما عرفت بذهاب أبناء صديقتها المرحومة بعيدا عنها وكذالك بدت معالم الألم التي رسمت في وجه فاضل عندما راح لمكان عمل علي وسأله عن مكانهم الجديد 

قال له علي :ما أقدر اعطيك العنوان لأني ما اتشرف بك تكون خطيب اختي ولو سمحت عندي شغل 
فاضل: ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بدون سبب وش سمعت عني حتى تكلمني بهالطريقة
علي :أسأل روحك أنت تعرف وش أقصد
فاضل : هذا كان في الماضي أنا الحين تغيرت صدقني 
قاطعهم رئيس العمل و أمر علي بأن يعود علي عمله 
و فاضل عاد إلى البيت وبقلبه غضب يكاد ينفجر يريد أن يمسك علي بقبضة يده ويلقنه درسا لا ينساه

كانت زيارة والد عبدالله بن نرجس لمكتب مصطفى مفاجأة لم تخطر بباله بعد فترة طويلة لم يروا بعض
داوود والد عبدالله كان سعيدا جدا بلقاء صديقه تكلما عن العمل وعن حياة كلا منهما وقبل أن ينهي داوود زيارته أخبره بأنه سياتي إلى منزله بعد المغرب 

بعد الظهر

في بيت مصطفى لم يكن موجود في بيت سوى الزوجة أميرة و ريم التي تعمل المحادثات مع صديقتها بعد خروج هدى مع بنات عمها وأحمد مع أبناء عمه حينئذ دخل شخص غريب يسير في أنحاء البيت 

وكأنه بيته عندما رأته أميرة أصيبت بخوف شديد وراحت بسرعة أمسكت بسماعة الهاتف واتصلت بمصطفى : ألو مصطفى  المجنون دخل البيت تعال بسرعة 
مصطفى :هذا نفسه إللي يجي كل مره ونطرده
أميرة : أي هذا هو  أنا خايفة ماأدري وش أسوي 
مصطفى :أدخلي الغرفة وقفلي الباب أنا جاي الحين 
ذهبت أميرة للغرفة وأقفلت الباب حينما سمعت صراخ ريم صرخت بأعلى صوتها وشعرت بالدوران وثم الغثيان  

عندما عاد علي ورأى الشخص الغريب سأله : من أنت ؟ وعندما لاحظ تصرفاته وكلامه 

مسكه وقام بضربه ولم يريد أن يتركه حتى اتى احمد وأفلته من يديه  

وخرج الغريب وكأن المنزل أصبح صامتا 

راح علي مسرعا إلى غرفة أخته ريم وأتى وراءه احمد ونظرا إلى أختهم وهي ممزقة الثياب وكأنها أشلاء

حاول علي أن يوقظها ولكن بلا فائدة أتصل أحمد بالأسعاف بدموع وحزن قاهر

----------


## saraa

لـــماذا كل هذا التأخير ؟!!!!!

اني متشوقه لمعرفه الأحــداث الجديدة ...

ومتحمسين لمعرفه قصة الرجل الغريب او بالاصح المجنون ..

----------


## عبدالله خليف

أشكرك سارة على الحضور المستمر

----------


## عبدالله خليف

في المستشفى لا تزال القلوب خائفة و منتظرة خروج الطبيب , الجميع حولها ينتابهم الحزن والألم , أتصلت هدى بأم فاضل وأخبرتها بأن تـأتي وترى حال المسكينة ريم وماجرى لها من كارثة حمقاء بسبب رجل فاقد العقل والضمير والأنسانية , هدى في حضن زهرة تتلظى بدموع الخوف والبكاء معها مستمر , حين خرج الطبيب قال لهم : الحالة للأسف صدمة نفسية  هي إلى الآن لم تنتطق  ولو بكلمة 
مصطفى : في امل تقوم أن شالله بالسلامة
الطبيب:  الحالة المصابة بها صدمة نفسية إذا تخطت هذه المرحلة وتجاوبت مع العلاج ان شالله ستكون بخير 
مصطفى : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
أتى المساء وعادوا بها إلى البيت بعد أن سمح لها الطبيب بالخروج , أتصل مصطفى وأعتذر لصديقه داؤود ليؤجل زيارته ليوم آخر, ريم لم تكن في حالتها الطبيعية بعد ماجرى كانت تهذي طوال الوقت ومعظم الأوقات تكون ساكتة حتى وأن كانت هدى تتكلم معها يغلبها السكوت ترفض ان تشرب او تأكل وهكذا على طول الايام ,

بعد مرور اسبوع 

أتفق داؤود وأبنه عبدالله وأيضا مصطفى على خطبة هدى بعد أن وقع على الصفقة التجارية 

لم تكن هدى موافقة عليه ولكن تبقى الكلمة لعمها وإذ كانت خائفة منه كثيرا بعد ان رفض مهدي زوجا لها بحجة انه فقير ولا يناسبها 

وأخوانها  علي وأحمد كانوا بغاية السعادة وفي نفس الوقت الدموع تحبس انفاسهم لرؤيتهم ريم التي كانت بالأمس الصغيرة المدللة واليوم زهرة ذابلة لا أمل لها بالأستمرار على قيد الحياة إن لم يتغير حالها

----------


## saraa

الأحداث مشوقه يا عبد الله 

وننــتظر القااادم !!!!!!!!!!

ولكن لدي ملاجظة اتمنى قبوله ..

وهو انك تقوم بأزل باااارت قصير جدا نتمى منك أنــزل اجزاء اكثر

----------


## عبدالله خليف

> الأحداث مشوقه يا عبد الله 
> 
> وننــتظر القااادم !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ولكن لدي ملاجظة اتمنى قبوله ..
> 
> وهو انك تقوم بأزل باااارت قصير جدا نتمى منك أنــزل اجزاء اكثر



أهلا  سارة

سأفكر في ملاحظتك

شكرا على حضورك الراقي

سلال توت لروحك الطيبة

----------


## عبدالله خليف

ما الفائدة من بقائي على قيد الحياة وأنا بهذه الحالة لا حول لي ولا قوة 
كانت هدى تسمع اختها ريم وهي تقول تلك الكلمات قالت هدى : أنا لله وأنا إليه راجعون إلى متى يعني والله زهقت منك ومن أساليبك إلي فيني مكفيني 
وخرجت من الغرفة وهي تبكي وحين أقتربت من غرفة عمها مصطفى سمعته يتكلم عن اختها ريم فوقفت تستمع إليه وهو يتكلم مع زوجته , مصطفى : ريم لازم يشوفها طبيب نفسي حالها كل يوم يسوء 
                                           أميرة: أني بصراحة صرت اخاف على نفسي لازم من اليوم توديها 
نظر إليها مصطفى بغضب وقال : كل شي صار بسببك لو جلست معها ماكان صار ذا حالها اهم شي عندك نفسك وبس

أميرة : الحين تحط اللوم كله عليي وكأن بس أنا في البيت أنا اللي لازم احفظ صورة البيت وأولادك ووأولاد اخوك غصب عني سكنتهم عندنا

أنطفأ الغضب وكلمها بالطيب مصطفى : على العموم هي الحين محتاجتك اكثر وحده تكوني جنبها سوي خير ولو مرة وحدة في حياتك 
أميرة تحس بتأنيب الضمير حينما تركتها مع المجنون لوحدها ذالك الشخص ألقي القبض عليه بعدما قدم أخوها علي شكوى لمركز الشرطة .

بينما كان أحمد يتمشى في الحديقة المقابلة للبيت رأى أخوه علي وهو يسابق الرياح لأجل الوصول إلى البيت راح إليه أحمد وسأله : ليش تركض وثيابك كذا منشقة 





لي عودة اخرى في نفس اليوم

----------


## عبدالله خليف

لم يرد عليه علي وبقيت دموعه هي التي تتكلم عما جرى له فقد كان منذ فترة طويلة يعبث مع الشيطان حيث تعرف على فتاة من مدينة أخرى وكانت الفتاة تستخدمه للتبضع من الأسواق وشراء مافي خاطرها من لوازم وأشياء أخرى تلهو بها وقد كان راتبه الذي يستلمه كل نهاية شهر يضيع عليها ,يمضي معها الأيام والليالي وفجأة قاطعه أحمد بسؤاله : أنا يوم كنت أسألك كنت تكذب وتقول أنك مع الشباب وأنت لم تكن معهم وكنت مع البنت (أستغفر الله ) , علي : أنا مادري وش أسوي بصراحة بس أشوف اللي صار مع أختي ريم أحس أن الله يعاقبني على اللي سويته مع البنت والحين أخوانها يلاحقوني في كل مكان بعدما أكتشفوا أن أختهم حامل وقالت لهم عني , وبعد لحظات ترك أحمد اخوه يعود للبيت لوحده بينما هو ذاهب للقاء أصدقاءه , حين وصل علي البيت دخل غرفته بسرعه جمع أغراضه وكل شي يحتاجه وخرج غير مبالي لنداء عمه له , وأتصل لأخيه أحمد وقال : دير بالك على خواتك وعلى نفسك أنا بسافر ماأبغاهم يوصلوا لبيت عمي ويسووا مشاكل أنتبه على نفسك مع السلامة  , أنتاب أحمد البكااء بعدما غلق علي هاتفه 






            تحياتي لكم جميعا

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*لا حرمنا الله من روعة قلمكِ*
*واصل فنحن معك*
*مع تحياتي*

----------


## saraa

نحن بأنتظااار بقيه الاحداث ،،،

تحياتي

----------


## THE GAME

:cool:

----------


## عبدالله خليف

> *لا حرمنا الله من روعة قلمكِ*
> *واصل فنحن معك*
> *مع تحياتي*



مميزة بحضورك لا عدمنا الله من وجودك الرائع

سأواصل مادمت معي حبي عترة محمد 

دمت بخير

----------


## عبدالله خليف

مرحبا
اليوم أعود لكم مع نهاية الراوية التي ينتظرها الكثير منكم 
كان احمد بغاية السعادة حين تم قبوله في الوظيفة الراقية التي بالنسبة إليه حلمه الاول والآخر يستعد له بقلب قوي وثقة بالنفس العالية فقرر الذهاب لمقر عمل عمه مصطفى وأبلغه بالخبر السعيد ففرح له كثيرا , وريم في البيت بدت تبدو بحالة جيدة باعتناء بها صديقتها وأبنة عمها زهرة التي ملازمته طوال مدة مرضها كانت زهرة وبمساعدة هدى مهمتهم تزين عالم ريم بالمرح والضحك والتسلية وعدم تذكيرها بالماضي البعيد وفتح أسلوب جديد في حياتها اليومية واقترحت عليها هدى بالأنضمام إلى معهد تعليم لأستكمال دراستها بدلا من ضياع وقتها هدرا دون فائدة , أثناء الغذاء أجتمعت الأسرة كاملة على السفرة والزوجة المدللة أميرة تغير أسلوبها بعد ماحدث لـ ريم هي التي تسكب الاكل للجميع بدون مساعدة من احد وعندما وصلت لـــ ريم قبلتها في خدها بحنان وعطف والجميع لا حظ ذالك الموقف وكادت اميرة ان تدمع عينيها امامهم ولكنها صمدت ومسحت دموعها دون ان يلاحظ أحد منهم وبدأو بتناول طعامهم ولكن احمد الوحيد شارد الهن والتفكير بأخوه المسافر   
مشتاق إليه وإلى صوته ومزحه وطقوسه الماضية يتمنى لو يكون بجانبه في هذه الحظه بعد شفاء اخته ريم واستعادة صحتها فقاطعت خياله أميرة وحدثته قليلا وتنصحه بأن لا يفكر كثيرا ويدع الايام تفعل ماتشاء , بعد لحظات من انتهاء الغذاء ,تدخل هدى غرفتها وتتأمل بهدايا خطيبها عبدالله وكانت سعيدة بهذه الوان من الهدايا المتنوعة وتقول: الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي رزقني بأنسان يحبني هذا كل ما أتمناه في حياتي
أما أحمد لبس بدلته التفصيلية الـــ (كشخة ) وتعطر ووضع له جل في رأسه الناعم وكان قلبه ينبض بصوت خافت مرة ومرة يدق بصوت عال يكاد الكون يسمع خفقات قلبه  وتهتف زهرة لن أرضى بغيرك زوجة لي وحين جلس مع عمه وأخبره بأنه يريد خطبة زهرة أنتاب عمه الصمت وهكذا بقي للحظات كان فيها أحمد ينتظر بشغف وشوق حارق لمعرفة الأجابة قال له : دقيقة وبرجع .. خرج من الغرفة وهو مبتسم وراح ليسأل زهرة عن رأيها وأرتسمت علامات جنون السعادة في وجهها حينما غرد لها وحلقت بتلك المعزوفة التي انتظرتها بخجل وعنفوان خلاب , وعاد مصطفى ألى أحمد ليخبره بأنه موافق فطار من السعادة وقبل جبين عمه فقل له عمه : الف مبروك 
وراح سريعا لغرفة اخته هدى وريم وقال لهم الخبر وفرحو له وزغردوا ايضا 

بعد ثلاثة شهور 
في المساء ليلة الافراح عرس عبدالله وهدى وزهرة وأحمد في الليلة نفسها كانت المفأجاة عودة علي التي زادت الفرحة في قلب أخوه احمد وأخواته أيضا فرحوا به وكانت ريم تغرد تهاليل الفرح بمنوعات أسلامية بمشاركة أميرة ومصطفى يلتقط صورا للذكرى السعيدة وام فاضل من الموجودين التي تهنئ العرسان وتنثر فوقهم البخور والريحان والأذكار السبحانية اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------

